# My subox mini fell in the bath!!!



## AniDey (17/6/16)

Had a terrible mishap this morning!
My Subox mini fell in the bath.
I immediately dried it with a towel, and then I dumped it in the rice tin.
Will it survive??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Casper (17/6/16)

@AniDey THAT IS A REAL BAD ONE! I think it might just survive, however, I don't think the battery will. Do youself a favour, DO NOT TAKE it out of the rice for a week!! Let it just sit there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/6/16)

OUCH! Only time will tell on this one. Did you pull the battery out?


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/6/16)

Agree with Casper on that, the more time you leave it in the rice the better.


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

I did pull the battery out. 
It is also in the rice.


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

Out comes the Twisp.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/6/16)

Yeah would suggest the battery get chucked, cannot trust that it will not give issues or be a hazard.


----------



## Casper (17/6/16)

After 2 days, chuck the rice out, and add new rice! I have saved a cellphone like that before. The secret is to leave it in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

Holding thumbs it survives @AniDey


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

Oh my word!! Leave it for a week?


----------



## Casper (17/6/16)

Unfortunately so yes! It should survive, but don't know how YOU are going to survive!?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/6/16)

The battery is the least of the problems as that is sealed and will definitely survive the ordeal. 
Keeping fingers crossed for the mod though as electronics and water do not generally gel, despite the fact that they heavily attract each other.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

Me neither, @Casper 
I have a Twisp. It will just have to do.


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

@Kuhlkatz 
Such a stupid thing to do !!
I can kick myself!!


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/6/16)

Sorry bud, thats a kuk one. Hope it survives


----------



## acorn (17/6/16)

AniDey said:


> Me neither.
> I have a Twisp. It will just have to do.


Hi there, once forgot my subbox outside overnight with heavy rains. Retrieved it the next morning, took it apart and dried it out and put it in the sun for the day (did'nt know about the rice solution) after that I assembled it and it is still working, the only damage was the usb port, would not charge after this ordeal and have to use an external charger.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouder (17/6/16)

@AniDey I am not sure of that Twisp battery will be able to cope with the power and the resistance of that tank!

Might be worth check it out first!

So to hear about your bath-episode!


----------



## JW Flynn (17/6/16)

I think you have a better chance of the batteries being ok than the device, hehe.. DC when exposed to water for that short period of time should be all good...

The device if you did not power it on should be fine as well, as long as you leave it to dry our completely... be patient on this one to ensure that it is completely dry before you try and turn it on again...

Good Luck man


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

acorn said:


> Hi there, once forgot my subbox outside overnight with heavy rains. Retrieved it the next morning, took it apart and dried it out and put it in the sun for the day (did'nt know about the rice solution) after that I assembled it and it is still working, the only damage was the usb port, would not charge after this ordeal and have to use an external charger.
> 
> Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk



Do you think I can take the whole rice box outside, @acorn ? 
Luckily the sun is out in Vaalwater.


----------



## acorn (17/6/16)

It could speed up the process, did you take the subbox apart? Actually quite easy, in the battery bay is two screws, one is underneath the little round sticker, remove the screws and unit will slide out from casing

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (17/6/16)

No, that will not make any difference at all. Leave it in a cool dry place.

Gents @AniDey , by the look of the finger nails, and info on the member, he is a she. LOLOL

At least your KBOX took a nice bath and is clean! LOLOL Shame, I hope it works again, and please update us!

A Weekend without a MOD...........it is bound to be a LOOOOOONG ass weekend for you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (17/6/16)

Sorry to hear of your ordeal @AniDey, the problem with water on electronic boards is corrosion that leads to short circuits later on. Have a look at this video to find a better way of dealing with water logged electronics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (17/6/16)

AniDey said:


> Had a terrible mishap this morning!
> My Subox mini fell in the bath.
> I immediately dried it with a towel, and then I dumped it in the rice tin.
> Will it survive??


I think you may be lucky. Mine fell in a fishpond at a bar near KOSI-Bay. Luckily I had a backup mod, but mine survived, in fact I sold it a wile ago and the guy is very happy up to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

z\ ad


Casper said:


> Gents @AniDey , by the look of the finger nails, and info on the member, he is a she. LOLOL


That is me on the broom...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

Thank you, @Alex . I took it apart and placed it in the sun. It is not that wet. 
Lets hope for the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (17/6/16)

Hey @AniDey, hope you come right. Could be worse, I once dropped a sub box mini into a toilet bowl after taking a pee. I did not attempt to try and fix it...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Frikkie6000 (17/6/16)

I dropped my Eleaf TC60w in a kiddie pool December Last year after i was pushed in and the mod went in first as it was in my hands and I was trying to block my fall lol. Left it for 3 days on my desk after drying it and taking the battery out (Which was the first thing I did). Worked fine again afterwards. hope yours survived !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (17/6/16)

@AniDey it should have a good chance of revival as long as there was no circuit activity while in the water and while you removed it from the water... That is before you pulled the battery out. Give it time. Patience and dry heat is key. Crossing fingers for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

Eish. Not so nice. I have lost 2 many cell phones to water. Hope all the advice helps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (17/6/16)

Rice tin you say?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

Effjh said:


> Rice tin you say?


I left it in the sun for 3 hours. 
Seems the little ones were here already and fixed it!!!
It is vaping and charging, @acorn .
Thank you all for the advice and support. 
Must say: it was only in the water long enough for me to say O Vrek!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Frikkie6000 (17/6/16)

AniDey said:


> I left it in the sun for 3 hours.
> Seems the little ones were here already and fixed it!!!
> It is vaping and charging, @acorn .
> Thank you all for the advice and support.
> Must say: it was only in the water long enough for me to say O Vrek!!!



You mean the R Rated version of "O Vrek" ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (17/6/16)

thats terrible but bathroom not the best place for the Vape


----------



## AniDey (17/6/16)

You got it, @Frikkie6000!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sideshowruki (17/6/16)

Neal said:


> Hey @AniDey, hope you come right. Could be worse, I once dropped a sub box mini into a toilet bowl after taking a pee. I did not attempt to try and fix it...



My Laisimo L1 fell into the bowl on Sunday while I was having a leak

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jan (17/6/16)

I know I am not supposed to make a joke about someones misfortune but I am so tempted to ask did you see any smoke come out 

Good luck bud I am fairly sure your mod will be ok I doubt that the circuitry for a mod contains any high voltage capacitors that would discharge and or short.

Keep us posted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (17/6/16)

Left my first mod ( a twisp edge ) sitting in the sun on the windowsill after having also dropped it into the doggie water bowl. Actually I forgot about it and was using my Istick 30W. Then after three months, came home with a flat battery, I somehow remember about it and decided to try it and bam, it worked ( I did the rice thing for like 5 days but it has somehow developed a mind of its own with the water inside) ( this seems to be gone now )

Looking at my sentence structure you would not believe that I actually get paid writing online articles

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (18/6/16)

This could be made into a movie. It made me Mad, Then Sad, confused,Hopeful then Fkin Happy as Larry.

@AniDey Yoh you got lucky

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## AniDey (18/6/16)

Jan said:


> I know I am not supposed to make a joke about someones misfortune but I am so tempted to ask did you see any smoke come out
> Keep us posted


There was no time for smoke to come out, @Jan !! 
I think I fished it out before the water could displace the air!!
It's working fine, thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey (18/6/16)

TheVapeApe said:


> This could be made into a movie. It made me Mad, Then Sad, confused,Hopeful then Fkin Happy as Larry.
> 
> @AniDey Yoh you got lucky


I did, @TheVapeApe , didn't I.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

